# Pic of my qS - a lovely day to get the paintwork Swissvaxed



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A sign spring is here, out with the claybar and Swissol (Swissvax) Saphir. Still need to get the wheels off and cleaned and waxed but it is a good start:





































8)


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Looking good!
Really quite unusual color for a QS, only seen one or two.
A change from the more common 
Misano / Black or Avus / Black.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks really nice!

Claying makes a massive difference


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

clayed mine over the Christmas break, and done 3000 miles since then, you can still feel the effect!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sexy i feel like mating


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the comments.



BAMTT said:


> Sexy i feel like mating


I am just wondering what an ImpreTTza would look like?



Silversea said:


> Looking good!
> Really quite unusual color for a QS, only seen one or two.
> A change from the more common
> Misano / Black or Avus / Black.


I do find it is difficult to photograph and get a true contrast between the roof and bodywork.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

you got any after photos? :lol:

looks really nice and sparkly. good finish on the paintwork too, i love a freshly clayed car 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looking for an apprentice Richard - fancy a change in career :wink:

Car looks great too!

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Looking for an apprentice Richard - fancy a change in career :wink:
> 
> Car looks great too!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave

Become the master's apprentice? Is the pay any good?

Seriously 2 cars once or twice a year is more than enough for me and I bet if you looked closely you wouldnt approve.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am just wondering what an ImpreTTza would look like?


Something like this :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Become the master's apprentice? *yes!* Is the pay any good? * lousy as an apprentice :roll: *
> 
> Seriously 2 cars once or twice a year is more than enough for me - * truth be told it is for me too - but in a peverse way I'm still enjoying it *


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

lookin sweet pal good work 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> A sign spring is here, out with the claybar and Swissol (Swissvax) Saphir. Still need to get the wheels off and cleaned and waxed but it is a good start:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures look like you dont have a black roof because of the angle, light etc.......


----------

